# [RISOLTO]Gentoo muto

## Soulless6.3

Dopo problemi con il video non potevo non averceli con l'audio...

Quindi eccoli il pc non emette alcun suono: ad esempio all'entrata o uscita di kde anche se ho impostato che riproduca dei suoni non sento niente, se provo a far partire amarok dice che non trova nessun driver da utilizzare.

Io ho emerso gli alsa anche se avevo gi messo alsa e oss come built-in nel kernel ma continua a non funzionare.

Come scheda audio ho una Trust(  :Crying or Very sad:  ) SC-5200 5.1

Infine una curiosta'(stavolta ho sbagliato a mettere il layout e ho messo quello senza stressed ecco perche ho gli accenti cosi') dove trovo la voce per i suoni di sistema tipo quella della tipa che fa il conto alla rovescia per l'autodistruzione nei film(quella di knoppix per capirci)?Last edited by Soulless6.3 on Sun Dec 23, 2007 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

provato a lanciare alsaconf ?

in media, trova i driver da solo.

a volte, bisogna anche alzare il volume, che di default è (o almeno era) messo a zero.

alsamixer

----------

## Soulless6.3

```
soulless@MrEvil ~ $ alsaconf

bash: alsaconf: command not found

soulless@MrEvil ~ $ alsa-conf

bash: alsa-conf: command not found

```

```
soulless@MrEvil ~ $ alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

fra l'altro alsamixer e alsa conf non li trovo manco con emerge -s.

P.s. Alsa-tools e alsa-utils li ho scaricati

----------

## Jisaw

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> soulless@MrEvil ~ $ alsaconf
> 
> ...

 

Da quello che hai postato mi pare che alsamixer sia correttamente installato, ti dice solamente che non trova nessun device. Su alsaconf non saprei aiutarti perchè uso i driver del kernel. Comunque, hai dato una lettura a questo?

----------

## cloc3

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> soulless@MrEvil ~ $ alsaconf
> 
> ...

 

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ alsaconf

bash: alsaconf: command not found

```

 :Shocked:  anche a me uguale?

...

 :Smile: 

```

s939 ~ # which alsaconf

/usr/sbin/alsaconf

```

anzi no.

vediamo se capisci la differenza.

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *Quote:*   

> anzi no.
> 
> vediamo se capisci la differenza.

 

Root?

Ora funziona però mi dice che mancano i legacy driver...

----------

## cloc3

root.

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora funziona però mi dice che mancano i legacy driver...

 

quelli vanno cercati nel kernel, sezione audio.

li puoi compilare come moduli e rilanciare senza nemmeno fare reboot.

se nessuno di quelli presenti funzionasse, google sarà la tua speranza.

----------

## cloc3

qui trovi una dritta che potrebbe giovarti.

----------

## Soulless6.3

Ho trovato una guida al riguardo ai driver che mi servono(cmpci) nella wiki di ALSA.

Ma dice che nel kernel devo attivare il soundcore che citando il testo

 *Quote:*   

> You must turn on the sound support soundcore module. This is in the kernel. Look in the sound drivers directory and it should be the first option

 

Dovrebbe trovarsi sotto Device Drivers--->Sound

Ma io sotto tale voce non trovo nulla di simile ma solo:

```
      <*> Sound card support

         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

         Open Sound System  --->
```

E non c'è nulla neanche nei sottomenù...

----------

## Soulless6.3

Risolto...

Sotto la voce alsa del kernel c'erano i driver per la mia scheda(solo che non capivo che era lei perchè è un prodotto rimarchiato).

GOD save the kernel, Grazie a tutti

----------

